# VANCOUVER | Cambie Gardens | 28 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

located at the corner of Cambie & 59th
2 mixed-use towers
307 market residences
7 townhomes
part of master-planned community
community health centre
YMCA with 25-metre pool & therapeutic pool
69-space child care facility
2.5-acre park
























https://www.mikestewart.ca/presale/cambie-gardens-presale-luxury-vancouver-onni-condos/




















https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/cambie-gardens


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## AudiA3 (Jan 6, 2014)

has anyone started moving into their units yet?


----------

